# can of Fix-A-Flat



## thurmongene (Oct 19, 2010)

Not sure where to ask.  How mant cans of Fix A Flat does it take to inflate one standard 15 inch car tire?


----------



## mikel (Oct 19, 2010)

thurmongene said:


> Not sure where to ask.  How mant cans of Fix A Flat does it take to inflate one standard 15 inch car tire?



1 usually does it..


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 19, 2010)

One


----------



## Sic 'Em (Oct 20, 2010)

1, but use it only as a last resort if you have a tire pressure sensor in there.  Sometimes that stuff can gunk a sensor up and ruin it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 20, 2010)

thurmongene said:


> Not sure where to ask.  How mant cans of Fix A Flat does it take to inflate one standard 15 inch car tire?



It wont" fill" the tire, just enough to get you to a compressor.


----------



## thurmongene (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you all, I will not put this stuff in my car tires.  I have a Grizzly deer cart with bicycle tires.  I'm thinking about filling them with it. It will probably make these tires hard as rock, but there should not be a problem with flats anymore.  Do you all think it will work?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 20, 2010)

I rather use Slime,  the green stuff... worked better for me on some lawnmower tires.


----------



## thurmongene (Oct 20, 2010)

Hay briarpatch, are you being serious?  I never heard of that stuff.


----------



## bobman (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah he's serious you get it at a good bicycle shop.

Mountain bikers use them

They also sell hard plastic liners if it has tube tires you can put them in to make it thorn resistant, they go between the tube and the tire


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 21, 2010)

Walmart has it too... I think 12 to 16 oz bottles. I believe that TSC & Orielly's has it by the gal.

I even got Slime tubes in one of my bicycles... no flat for a while! Got them a Walmart too.


http://www.slime.com/ http://www.slime.com/dealers.html


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 21, 2010)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Walmart has it too... I think 12 to 16 oz bottles. I believe that TSC & Orielly's has it by the gal.
> 
> I even got Slime tubes in one of my bicycles... no flat for a while! Got them a Walmart too.
> 
> ...



Yes, Tractor Supply has it by the gallon and smaller sizes.

For a slow speed tire, it's hard to beat.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have used slime tubes in the tires on my tiller. one of them had popped the seal and I couldn't get it reseated.


----------



## LRanger007 (Nov 2, 2010)

Not for the faint of heart, but carry a can of starting fluid to re-seat a tire that has come off of the rim.  Give it a quick squirt inside the tire and toss a match at it.  It will seat and usually have enough pressure to drive on.  Use only on stronger tires such as tractor, truck, ATV, wheelbarrel or lawn mower tires.  Just a little squirt or you will be picking rubber out of your teeth.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've seen the big guy do that down at the service station... pretty good bang !!  It does reseat the bead though!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 3, 2010)

LRanger007 said:


> Not for the faint of heart, but carry a can of starting fluid to re-seat a tire that has come off of the rim.  Give it a quick squirt inside the tire and toss a match at it.  It will seat and usually have enough pressure to drive on.  Use only on stronger tires such as tractor, truck, ATV, wheelbarrel or lawn mower tires.  Just a little squirt or you will be picking rubber out of your teeth.





BriarPatch99 said:


> I've seen the big guy do that down at the service station... pretty good bang !!  It does reseat the bead though!!



That's one of those little tricks I've always been very willing to watch someone else do.


----------



## RangerJ (Nov 3, 2010)

Slime is good stuff,I have it in my 4 wheeler tires.


----------



## scottypp (Nov 4, 2010)

LRanger007 said:


> Not for the faint of heart, but carry a can of starting fluid to re-seat a tire that has come off of the rim.  Give it a quick squirt inside the tire and toss a match at it.  It will seat and usually have enough pressure to drive on.  Use only on stronger tires such as tractor, truck, ATV, wheelbarrel or lawn mower tires.  Just a little squirt or you will be picking rubber out of your teeth.



A lil less dangerous, but not near as exciting....... is if you slip a rope or nylon strap around the whole circumference of the tire- then pull tight to "squeeze" it...while blowing up with a compressor- it will re-seat the bead.


----------



## shea900 (Nov 7, 2010)

scottypp said:


> A lil less dangerous, but not near as exciting....... is if you slip a rope or nylon strap around the whole circumference of the tire- then pull tight to "squeeze" it...while blowing up with a compressor- it will re-seat the bead.



Party pooper....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2010)

The only way to go on lawn mower, tiller, or other implement tires.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.slime.com/product/871/Quick-Spair.html

A newer form of Slime....

Jimmy K


----------

